# iPhone Sync Tonight - prompt for an update to Carrier Settings



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm on 3.0 - and when I sync'd tonight, I got a prompt to update my carrier settings. Which I did. 

Doesn't seem to have done anything. I'm on Rogers. Did anyone else get it? I did happen to spill hot tea all over my desk and phone five minutes previous tho...


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> I'm on 3.0 - and when I sync'd tonight, I got a prompt to update my carrier settings. Which I did.
> 
> Doesn't seem to have done anything. I'm on Rogers. Did anyone else get it? I did happen to spill hot tea all over my desk and phone five minutes previous tho...


It enabled tethering on mine without having to "call Rogers"


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Didn't do anything on mine, but I already had a custom carrier file.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

shonline said:


> It enabled tethering on mine without having to "call Rogers"


Really? I still get the Call Rogers message. Ah well, it's not like I'll ever use tethering anyway.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I got this message Sunday night, I'm with Fido, it didn't enable tethering right away, but I just checked now and tethering is now working... looks like they enabled it this evening as it wasn't working earlier today when I tried it.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Paul82 said:


> I got this message Sunday night, I'm with Fido, it didn't enable tethering right away, but I just checked now and tethering is now working... looks like they enabled it this evening as it wasn't working earlier today when I tried it.


So you did the update, but for a while was still getting the "call your carrier" message - until today? How odd. So I guess I just wait.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I synced my 3.0 phone and did not receive any messages, I am not aware of having any "custom carrier file"...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I synced my 3.0 phone and did not receive any messages, I am not aware of having any "custom carrier file"...


Odd. but anyway, since waiting since last night, tethering is now active!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

When I attempt to set up tethering, I am told to contact Rogers... same results after a reboot of the phone.

I could use tethering this weekend when I return to my house in Oakville where I ain't got no internet connection.

Having said that, do you have to have Rogers turn tethering on, on their side?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

works now... went over to the tethering thread on how to set it up through the iPhone browser...now I wish I had my MacBook to test it out!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> works now... went over to the tethering thread on how to set it up through the iPhone browser...now I wish I had my MacBook to test it out!


Yeah I didn't have to do anything - it just became active.


----------

